# Good Collar for Poodles



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Trying to find what kind of everyday collars would be good for the poodles. I don't want something that will break all the hairs around their necks.

I have heard that I should get rolled leather... is that true?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Is this for a poodle you want to show?


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Poodles are performance dogs. You don't normally see performance dogs in show coats... I like being abnormal. LOL

I notice on my schnauzers flat collars break all the hair away around their necks and I don't want that happening on the poodles when they are grown out.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I wonder if a 'greyhound collar' would work?
They are very padded and nice, I used to use them on my grey all the time.
http://www.2houndsdesign.com/newproducts.php?days=900&sortby=add_date&sortdirection=0


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the martingale collars at dogsinstyle.com and a rolled leather should be all right for you as well!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Any collar will break hair if it's left on alot too, though some are better than others!!! You can get satin ones that are good at not breaking the hair, and I've heard the rolled leather ones are good too, but they will still cause some damage, so my dogs only ever wear a collar when it's being used with a lead attached!! If the lead isn't attached, there's little point having a collar on either, so they don't.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I also only put a collar on when my spoos are on leads. Even the show collar can get caught in the hair and break it. And, since they run free during the day on the mountain where we live, I would never have a collar on them. If they were to run into the woods and get caught on something they could die before someone found them. It happens now and then with the beagles used for rabbit hunting and the bear dogs.
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

First, only use a collar when you absolutely need to. Otherwise you poodles should go naked. Next, get a satin show coat collar. You can get these from the poodle folks at the AKC shows. Finally if you have multiple dogs, you may have to limit play time if your dogs like to bite at the hair on the back of your poodle's neck. You may also consider banding and wrapping topknot and neck hair.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I like the martingale collars at dogsinstyle.com and a rolled leather should be all right for you as well!


I do not like the martingale collars, cause if you don't size it exactly right your dog can slip out of it.
If you want a collar that is not going to damage the coat you might consider a hemp collar from http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HEMP/FLEECE COLLARS
These came highly recommended by the breeder of our show dobe, but it obviously does not have the same coat as a poodle. The thing with the hemp collar is it has soft fleece on the inside. They also have matching leaches... I've never found a leash as comfortable to hold and as easy on your hands as these!
Unfortunately they are not frou-frou collars, but I’ll never own another brand ever again... I love them


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I used a lambskin rolled collar when Inca was in show coat - and only when we were going on the roads. Now she is in pet trim, I still use the same type of collar and haven't seen any signs of damage to her coat.


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

My groomer told me the same thing, to let the dog go without the collar unless you're taking him on a lead. We have a leather studded collar that I've had for him since the day I got him, and it still fits perfectly. It doesn't break the hair either, even though he's super curly most of the time and I have to brush him out about ten minutes before I put his lead on. But I think that maybe a leather collar would be good if only used for the lead time, because they tend to ignore that they're even there!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I'll go with the rolled leather collar. They are, and always have been nekkid around here... but we go on alot of walks and training and for that they need collars on


----------

